# S/E Missouri Breeder/Trainer/Classes Help



## Pamela Rolla (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi, just on the off chance anyone knows anyone at all of integrity in the Poplar Bluff / Cape Girardeau MO area that could offer beginner confirmation classes? 

I have also posted this request in the confirmation area.

I am not a "puppy mill" not a "back yard breeder" have every intention of health testing my dogs  and would really like to do a little showing also - see if I have what it takes - but need help.

Thanks,

Pam


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

not sure if we have many/any members in that area, could be why you haven't gotten any responses? Hopefully if we have someone they will chime in soon!!

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I know some folks in the St. Louis area, but not in the Cape Giradeaux area. Sorry.

Your plan to attend a show in St. Louis in early May (from another post) is likely to be informative.

Good luck.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

HI Pamela,

I would go to some shows in your area and introduce yourself to some other breeders and ask them for recommendations, they may not be here on the forum, but if you can find someone near you at a show who can point you in the right direction.



Kara


----------

